# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Qytetarët dhe katundarët !

## AgainstAllOdds

Ndeshemi shpesh ne fjalorin e perditshme me shprehje perbuzese "fshatar" ose "katundar" nga njerez te ndryshem ! Disa qe jane qytetar te brumosur tradicionalisht me kete "rracizem" , disa nga fshatare te "qytetarizuar" te cilet duket sikur duan ta harrojne prejardhjen e tyre duke perdorur kete shprehje sa me shpesh !Pse kjo fjale identifikuese ( fshat , katund ) mori vlerat e nje fjale fyese ?Nese fshati mbeti mbrapa ne zhvillim kulturor , arsimor , industrial etj etj , eshte nga mungesa e brumit intelektual te tyre apo nga faji i shoqerise (pushtetit ) qe nuk i dha te njejten perparesi zhvillimit te tij ?
Dhe ne fund , a eshte i drejte paragjykimi kolektiv qe i behet atyre ?

----------


## Lioness

> Ndeshemi shpesh ne fjalorin e perditshme me shprehje perbuzese "fshatar" ose "katundar" nga njerez te ndryshem ! Disa qe jane qytetar te brumosur tradicionalisht me kete "rracizem" , disa nga fshatare te "qytetarizuar" te cilet duket sikur duan ta harrojne prejardhjen e tyre duke perdorur kete shprehje sa me shpesh !Pse kjo fjale identifikuese ( fshat , katund ) mori vlerat e nje fjale fyese ?Nese fshati mbeti mbrapa ne zhvillim kulturor , arsimor , industrial etj etj , eshte nga mungesa e brumit intelektual te tyre apo nga faji i shoqerise (pushtetit ) qe nuk i dha te njejten perparesi zhvillimit te tij ?
> Dhe ne fund , a eshte i drejte paragjykimi kolektiv qe i behet atyre ?


Eshte hapur nje teme e tille tek nen-forumi "Shqipe ne Kosove".  Pak a shume me te njejten titull, por reagimet jane disi te ashpra. 

Qytetare te brumosur nuk ka shume ne Shqiperi, sepse ne fund te fundit pak a shume ne shek. 20 jane zhvilluar ne mase qendrat urbane.  Shume nga ne "qytetaret" ne forum, i kemi prinderit te lindur e rritur ne fshat, dhe per mendimin tim, nuk ka asgje te keqe perkundrazi.  Jo se dua te flas si "Shoqja nga Fshati" kur bente autokritike per bemat e saj si "Zonje nga Qyteti," por dhe jeta ne fshat ka bukurite e saj, kuptohet ne kushte normale ekonomike dhe shoqerore.  (Nuk e harroj kur me bertiste xhaxhai se isha ne maje te pemes  :buzeqeshje: ) 

Fatkeqesisht shume fshatra ne Shqiperi, si rrjedhoje e emigracionit jashte shtetit apo drejt qyteteve per arsye ekonomike, jane ne situate te keqe.  Persa i perket nivelit arsimor, te ardhurave, mundesive per punesim, domosdo qe nuk eshte faji i pozites gjeografike, por i qeverise dhe perparesive te saj.     

Mund te shkruash gjate ne kete teme, per shume dallime, por ne asnje menyre nuk do t'i vija fjales "fshatar" nuanca inferioriteti.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Eshte hapur nje teme e tille tek nen-forumi "Shqipe ne Kosove".  Pak a shume me te njejten titull, por reagimet jane disi te ashpra.


E pashe dhe ate temen por me lindi ideja ta parashtronim ket pytje edhe per Shqipet e Shqipes  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per reagimet , le te jene reale se fundja te kemi ty me shpaten e Demokleut tek koka jone mekatare lol  :shkelje syri: 
Mund ti bashkangjitesh temat nese e sheh te domosdoshme  :buzeqeshje: 
Meqe jemi ketu , me pelqeu mendimi yt !Wise & bashkohor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> E pashe dhe ate temen por me lindi ideja ta parashtronim ket pytje edhe per Shqipet e Shqipes 
> Sa per reagimet , le te jene reale se fundja te kemi ty me shpaten e Demokleut tek koka jone mekatare lol 
> Mund ti bashkangjitesh temat nese e sheh te domosdoshme 
> Meqe jemi ketu , me pelqeu mendimi yt !Wise & bashkohor


Tema atje eshte disi per ankesat qe kane per dyndjen e jo-Prishtinaseve ne Prishtine, dmth nuk e ka prizmin e gjere si tema qe ke hapur ti.  Prandaj nuk po bashkoj.

----------


## B|nDu

per menimin tim ska katunare apo qytetare  se ne fund te fundit shekuj me pare qytetet as qe kan pas existuar te gjith nga fshati e kena prejardhjen pastaj njerezit nuk ndahen ne fshateare apokatunare apo te zezake.njerezit ndahen ne njerez te mire dhe te keqinj !! te pakten un kshu menoj

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> per menimin tim ska katunare apo qytetare  se ne fund te fundit shekuj me pare qytetet as qe kan pas existuar te gjith nga fshati e kena prejardhjen pastaj njerezit nuk ndahen ne fshateare apokatunare apo te zezake.njerezit ndahen ne njerez te mire dhe te keqinj !! te pakten un kshu menoj


Mire e ke ti lal por se mendojne kshtu ajo pjesa e emancipuar e forumit...lol
Besoj se kjo shpjegon edhe pjesemarrjen e "madhe" ne kete teme . Me sa duket ketu s'genjejne dot as vedin me slogane "emancipimi" lol
Ajo qe asht ironike asht se ato qe kane ma te theksuar ket racizmin , jane pikerisht ato "qytetaret wanna be" lol.
Fjala *qytetar* nuk asht thjesht ne kontestin fizik te fjales apo vendodhjes por e brumit qe ke ne kry ! E horizontit qe ke , kultures , intelektit etj etj !Disa e perdorin ket pasaportizimin e tyre si tip trofeje a thu se kjo i ban automatikisht ma te sjut dhe ma me kulture por ja qe ka ike koha e kolektivizimit me ikjen e atyre qe thelluan ket ndarje prandaj sot gjithkush peshohet nga kembet e veta  :shkelje syri: 
Ato qe e perdorin hala ket nocionin "katunar" si arme jane pikerisht ato qe vuajne nga ndjenja e inferioritetit ne jet dhe e perdorin ket si reflektim te tij !

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Te gjithe nje prejardhje kemi,e afert apo e larget te jete ajo.._

----------


## qafezezi

Fshataret jane vendalinj, kurse qytetaret jane te ardhur.
Fshataret jetojne ne saj te punes, qytetaret ne saj te sumes.Si perfundim jemi te gjithe fshatare : me toke ose pa toke(qytetare).

----------


## vajza_pr

Ska qytetar dhe katundar une nuk e beje kete dallim ka njeri dhe jo njeri qe gjenden edhe ne qytet edhe ne katund,pyete nje njeri te katundit per rrethin ku jeton ai eshte i menqur dhe i di te gjitha,pyete nje qytetar per katund ai di vetem disa gjera,ose anasjelltas,ky dallim mund te behet vetem per menataitetin e nje njeriu pa marr parasysh ku jeton ai

----------


## R2T

> Qytetare te brumosur nuk ka shume ne Shqiperi, sepse ne fund te fundit pak a shume ne shek. 20 jane zhvilluar ne mase qendrat urbane.  Shume nga ne "qytetaret" ne forum, i kemi prinderit te lindur e rritur ne fshat, dhe per mendimin tim, nuk ka asgje te keqe perkundrazi.  Jo se dua te flas si "Shoqja nga Fshati" kur bente autokritike per bemat e saj .


E kam degjuar disa here kete muhabetin "te gjithe qytetaret kane ardhe nga fshati' dhe s'e kuptoj se cili ishte ai "Aishtajn" qe e nxori kete teoreme, dhe ne cilen shpelle kane jetuar te tjeret qe e perserisin. Keto "qytetaret" e ardhur, mbase mund te justifikohen ne Tirane qe eshte relativisht qytet i ri. Po shume qytete kane me shekuj te tere qe egzistojne. Fisit ja gjej rrenjet ne po te njejtin qytet qe para 10 brezash... Fshataresia po deshi te ndihet me mire per epitetet e saj le te gjej ndonje merite tjeter po s'ka pune te fusi dhe qytetaret ne nje thes e te na dilni me pankarta "Nga ne keni dale" Kjo qe sa per frazen me lart.

Per sa i perket termit fshatar apo dhe malok. Per mendimin tim, nuk ka lidhje fare me origjinen gjeografike. Ka njerez te lindur ne fshat qe jane me "qytetar" se sa qytetari me rrenje. "Fshatar" te ben sjellja, kultura (ose mungesa e saj), mendimet, bisedat e c'do gje tjeter qe te ben ta jetosh jeten sikur je akoma duke mjelur lopet ne shekullin e 13-te. "Fshatar" te ben injoranca dhe padituria. Mund te jesh qytetar e te emblemohesh "fshatar" se je ulur ne cep te bordures duke ngrene fara luledielli i veshur me xhinse me 300 xhepa dhe kemishe pambuku me kuadrata me menge te gjate ne 40 grade celcius, e je duke i fyshkellyer apo gerthitur ndonje femre qe po kalon rruges per qefin e saj.

----------


## Fenomeni

Nje nga dobesite qe kemi, eshte perbuzja qe e kemi teper te theksuar. Fshati shqiptar duke qene se ne te banonte pjesa me e madhe e popullsise, ka nxjerre shume koka te medhaja te cilat sikur te permendeshin, do ishin te panumerta.

Njeriu i lig, duke mos pasur arsye tjeter te te ''ul'' perdor ''epitetin'' fshatar. Kjo gje verehet shume edhe tek njerzit qe pak a shume e ndjejne veten te ''europianizuar''! 

Qeverite tone te rendomta dhe shume pak humane, pasi hyra Demokracia, fshatin e lane me ate cope toke, me ato bageti dhe asgje tjeter. Asnje lloj projekti nuk behet ne fshat, asnje lloj kontakti s'ka shteti me fshatin, pervec kur behet fjale per faturat e dritave!

Gjithsesi le te vazhdojne, gojet qe nuk perdorin pasta dhembesh, te vjellin mbi te shkelurit sepse cdo gje ne bote eshte reciproke!

----------


## Antipatrea

Po pse i merrni gjerat ne kuptimin fizik te fjales more...
Qytetar e Fshhatar ste ben vendi ku ke lindur e je rritur, te ben truri....ka fshatare ketu ne forum sa te duash.....me thase i gjen...

----------


## Labeati

Ndersa axha jem gjithmone thote:

"Po pate kuriozitet per jeten e katundit (fshatit), merr nji kandil e shko mbylly nja 2-3 ore ne nevojtore.... dhe e nxore mallin"

----------


## shkodrane82

Labeati hahahaha axha jot e paska vulose taman se ca asht katundi. 
Une per vedi nuk kam komplekse, s'kisha mujte me jetu ne katund se ashtu jam mesu me jeten e qytetit..Por ama per disa qe jane linde e rrite aty..e rrine ne shpija 100 mi here ma te mire se nje cope apartament se kane problem.
Per mendimin tem ato katundare qe kane komplekse jo ti je qytetar etj etj e vuajne dicka te tille. Pasi cfare do qe te jesh duhesh me kene proud per vendin ku je rrite e ku ke jetu. Une jam proud per do toka e ullishte qe i kam ne emer tem andej nga ana e malit ne Shkoder e sa here shkoj ne  Shqipni shkoj e i shof ullinjte si i kam..lol. Besa po baj lojna se ke shpija kaq te bukura ne rrethinat e Shkodres qe ke qejf me i pa e jo ma jetu ne to.
Rendesi ka me pase nje jetese te mire, nje kerr ( makine ) se e ke qytetin dy hapa afer... :buzeqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Labeati

> Labeati hahahaha axha jot e paska vulose taman se ca asht katundi. ...
> . Besa po baj lojna se ke shpija kaq te bukura ne rrethinat e Shkodres qe ke qejf me i pa e jo ma jetu ne to.
> Rendesi ka me pase nje jetese te mire, nje kerr ( makine ) se e ke qytetin dy hapa afer...


Ke te drejt shkodrane... sot edhe ne katunde po bahen vila moderne... po shprehja ishte per katundin e dikurshem tradicional... pa drite (ose me llampa 25W), e me eren e bagetive e plehut te tyne neper oborr...

tash kane ndryshu punet...

Bile edhe banjot... po u mbylle ne banjon e rinovume te shtepise... prap nuk ja shijon taman eren katundit.... duhet banje allaturka hahaha

----------


## Fenomeni

> Ndersa axha jem gjithmone thote:
> 
> "Po pate kuriozitet per jeten e katundit (fshatit), merr nji kandil e shko mbylly nja 2-3 ore ne nevojtore.... dhe e nxore mallin"


Ai qe sjell kete super thenje (kuku medet) te axhes se tij, simbolizon nje zemer te vogel raciste sepse qenja trung i tij ka lindur ne qytet (rastesisht sepse nuk ka zgjedhur vete). Para se te sjellesh ''arsyen pse egzistojne nevojtoret'' ne forum, mendohu 2 here heren tjeter.

P.S. Nga cili fshat asht axha jot?

----------


## sLimShady

Nuk e kuptoj pse disa mundohen ti perulin fshataret? 

Labeati nqs e marrim shtruar sa per gjendjen financiare katundaret  ose fshataret jan bossa ndaj qytetarve , nqs marrim per kulturen sjemi mo para 100 viteve ska njeri qe nuk eshte i arsimuar , biles shumica i mbarojne studimet me sukses e jo si nje pjes e qytetarve qe bejn nja 10 vite per te mbaru fakultetin

----------


## romeoOOO

> "Fshatar" te ben sjellja, kultura (ose mungesa e saj), mendimet, bisedat e c'do gje tjeter qe te ben ta jetosh jeten sikur je akoma duke mjelur lopet ne shekullin e 13-te. "Fshatar" te ben injoranca dhe padituria. Mund te jesh qytetar e te emblemohesh "fshatar" se je ulur ne cep te bordures duke ngrene fara luledielli i veshur me xhinse me 300 xhepa dhe kemishe pambuku me kuadrata me menge te gjate ne 40 grade celcius, e je duke i fyshkellyer apo gerthitur ndonje femre qe po kalon rruges per qefin e saj.



*
Si thonte edhe ke filmi Forrest Gump - Budalla eshte, kush si budalla ben! 



Pra nuk ka te beje preardhje por kultura dhe sjellja, edhe pse stereotipi ne kte rast eshte racist.*

----------


## dodoni

Gjergj Fishta

Katundare he burre
Ki me i ndrru shtate pale lekure
po njeri ski mu ba kurre

Hahahaa. 

Fishta ka qene antikatundar i madh. Njehere kishte dashur tia ndalonte katundareve zbritjen ne qytetin e Shkodres fare, duke ju thene qe po ma flliqni qytetin, rrini ne katunde ju, mos me vini ketu ne qytet. Bile thuhet se kjo ka qene nje nder arsyet ,bashke me faktin qe ka qene prift, qe komunistat e kane urryer. 

Une per vete mendoj qe tani, pothuajse nuk ka dallime fare mes qytetareve dhe katundareve, dhe edhe nuk ka me katunde fare. Jemi bere si Amerike, vetem qytete kemi ne, nuk kemi katunde me fare.

----------


## EXODUS

Nje etiketim i tille i ka rrenjet ne 'pamundesine' e njeriut (me sakte, 'nje grupim apo grup njerezish te verbuar nga injoranca) qe vullnetshmerisht te pranoje respektimin 'e egzistences' ne nje dallim 'artificial.' Nuk eshte aspak e veshtire te kuptohet 'loja e fshehte' sipas 'rregullave' anagjore te se ciles, perbuzja apo diskriminimi i manifestuar drejtperdrejt apo Live, eshte arma me e forte per te shkaterruar 'konfidencen' apo progresin e te ngjashmit, tashme te njohur si me pozite te lekundur. 
Kategorizimet respektivisht, urbane dhe rurale, jane termat me te rinj, funksioni i te cileve ka per qellim parimor dhe final, identifikimin e zonave te caktuara per qellime ekonomike, politike, statistikore demografike etj, e jo nje _orientim_ drejt kategorizimit abuziv te tyre, sic ndodh shpesh. 

Eshte e vertete qe gjendja ekonomike si dhe kapaciteti intelektual ne fshat e tejkalon drejt negativitetit ate te qytetit, mgjth duke qene se qyteti apo rrethi X eshte _pergjegjes_ (e ritheksoj) per shperndarjen e barabarte te fondeve te akorduara nga buxheti vjetor i qeverise Y (po marr rastin e Shqiperise, doemos) drejt gjithe komunave te fshatrave ne menyre sa me rigoroze, per nevojat me akute, ndodh e kunderta. Hipen filani ne krye te bashkise, (sic ka ndodhur keto 15-16 vitet e fundit ne Sh.) vidh e vidh e vidh, e abuzo ne menyra nga më maX-vet'perfituese, aq sa s'i nxë më agait (katundar dinak ky, lool) thesi (aq sa i ngjesh tufkat e kartushkave ne thes, me kembe -lol-) e pastaj sikur s'mjaftoi kjo; favorizo filan e filan njeri ne dëm te nje te tjetri e si rrjedhim dihen pasojat, qofte keto ekonomike, e ne rastin diskriminues e zgjeron akoma me teper distancen e keqinterpretimit te qellimshem te dallimit qytetar - katundar. 
Ky eshte realiteti, fatkeqesisht. Uroj qe e ardhmja te flase ndryshe!

----------

